# lumes for a pc grow box/lumens per sq inch



## Sin inc (Jul 6, 2012)

hey guys i have a ?  can lumens per sq inch be done and if so how

i know how to do the lumens per sq foot but i dont have room and will be grow in a dell xps grow case. its 17.5in,L x 8.5in W can sombody shed some light on this are at least point me the right way of how to figure this out


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 6, 2012)

its 4.75 inchs larger than a sq ft, give it 6-7000 lumens to be sure.


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 6, 2012)

see there lies the problem wouldnt you have to put lumens in sq inchs because you dont really have over 12in's width wise


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 6, 2012)

you have 148.75 inchs squared, one sq foot is 144 inchs so you have slightly more than a sq foot.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 6, 2012)

You need need 21 lumens per square inch(lpsi) for Vegging and 35 lpsi fo flowering


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks dman1234 for the info i am to good at math but thats what i came up with to i was just rounding it off to 1 sqw x1sqL. so i have 2 daylight 23 watters put out around 1600 lumems each and four softwhite 26 watters putting out 1750 lumes each for the soft whites thats 7000 lumes and for the daylight cfls thats 3200 so all together 10200 lumems right


----------

